# Summit shop vac, quiet like Fein but less expensive



## IrreverentJack

Excellent review.


----------



## MarkColan

I wrote to Peachtree with my concerns about availability of accessories. Their reply:

"We do have the extra filter for wet dry use but it is not up online at this time. We also do sell rubber fitting for the vac that will allow you to fit it to other tools. Our item # 521 and # 522 will do the job.

"We also have a mini power tool hose for it our item number 523 that has two different fittings that will allow you to hook up other items.

"We have sold over 250 units with no issue and we sell all types of fittings that will allow you to hook up just about any tool to your system. The problem is that even though Shop Vac has one size all the different tool manufactures have all types of odd sizes. If there is any thing else you need just let us know."

This is helpful. I will certainly order a few of the rubber adapters on my next order.


----------



## quadcap

Are the filters standard sizes? Might be good with a HEPA upgrade


----------



## Fishfreak911

Fantastic review Mark. Thanks for posting it. It helped me make my decision.


----------



## 111

Mark, or anybody
I'm looking for a good, powerful, vac to take on jobs for clean up. 
After having yours for this long would you recommend it?

Anybody else have a recomendation for something small but powerful that you would recommend?
I don't mind paying more money for one if it's going to be good and last. Not sure that I want to pay festool prices though.


----------



## MarkColan

I have two vacuum cleaners in the shop (plus a dust collector). The first one I bought was a 6HP Shop Vac. Noisy, but reasonably powerful.

Since I got this quieter one (reviewed above), it is the that gets primary use in my shop. Yes, still happy with it. It is not as powerful at the 6HP Shop Vac, but it does the job in my shop. It appears that you can have quiet, or you can have super-powerful, but not both.

I would recommend not this Summit vacuum as DC. It has non-standard fitting sizes, and I think you need a powerful 2.5" vacuum (such as ShopVac) to do DC.


----------



## 111

*Thanks Mark*,
I'm just looking for a good little vac to take on the job to do general clean up. Since I would be in a customers home in would be nice to be quite. I've had a couple but they just have no power and barely suck, (or maybe I could say they totally suck).


----------

